# Teeah3612 - A Farm in Progress



## Teeah3612 (Dec 27, 2012)

Where to start....?

My DH and I bought a 32 acre piece of land in Mason County, West Virginia in February 2010. We are building a house on the land as we can afford to do so. Right now I am excited to be at the point where I have drywall in my bedroom and electrical outlets & lights that work. We still don't have the plumbing done, but DH is working on it. We are currently living with our son. He purchased the house next door to our land. I seriously hope to be living in our house by February 2012.

We have 19 animals in all right now. That includes 2 horses, 3 goats, 6 dogs, and 8 cats. We hope to add pigs soon. Their names will be pork chop and bacon. I am thinking about chickens, but DH is not. We will see how that goes. He says they make a mess, pooping all over the place. I want fresh eggs. I mentioned a cow the other day, but DH says "No!" I understand his reasoning though. He says I would just make it a pet and we would not be able to eat it when the time came. He's probably right We never really set out to have this many animals, we just can't say no. My first horse (Jasper) is a quarter horse and was an anniversary gift. My second horse (Kate) I got as a rescue November 2011 to keep Jasper company on the farm. She is a beauty and I still can't believe she was saved from the slaughter auction in Kentucky. Peanut is my baby goat or at least that's what he thinks, really he turned 1 in August. Buttons is next and he was a rescue after being attacked by the person's pitbull. His front legs are messed up, but he gets around enough to be a pest. Sassy is the real baby. She is a registered fainter and will be 1 in April 2013. I hope to have really cute goat babies next year! The dogs are a series of strays that we couldn't say no to, except for my Pomeranian, Teddy Bear. The cats are pretty much the same thing. We brought home one kitten 15 years ago named Miss Kitty on purpose. The rest have been found along side the road, taken in from family, or just showed up. Not worry though, we spay and neuter with the exception of the goats.

Beginning January 11, 2013 I will be a full-time college student, at the age of 45. I have been working on my degree for the last 4 years while working full time for the State of WV. I will be spending the next 18 months finishing my teaching degree and plan to return to the workforce as an elementary teacher in the fall of 2014. This has always been a dream of mine and I've reached the point in life where I want to do something I love and not just have a job.

Aside from the animal babies that we have, we also have two grown sons. The oldest (25) has graduated college and is a diesel mechanic making a good living working on heavy equipment. The younger (22) is a Toyota mechanic deciding what he wants to be when he grows up

When I have the time I like to craft. I sew and crochet. Right now my hobby is using power tools and hanging drywall. My DH likes to fish and hunt. He says he wants to grow grapes and raise bees on the farm when we get the house completed. I'm fine with that, since I like grapes and honey We also plan to plant a garden this summer. Starting out we will just go with the basics, green beans, corn, tomatoes, etc. I would also like to have an apple orchard in the future. We just have so many plans and with 32 acres and the rest of our lives we have the space and time to realize our dreams. I guess you could say we are blessed!

I will post updates on my house building, college student, animal owner, beginning farmer adventures as they happen. It's never a dull moment on the Farm in Progress!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome to journalling 

Wow...you have so many plans and projects and hope you enjoy every single one of them!!!  And good for you going back to school to do what you've always wanted to do 

Looking forward to reading your farm in progress!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow, no shortage of love and ambition.   Welcome to journals.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Jan 11, 2013)

First update...

Today is my last day with a full-time job. Starting Monday it's college life for me.

As for the work around the farm, I don't think I mentioned this in my first post, but my DH and I are building a house on the farm along with all the other things we have going on. I finished painting the main bathroom this week and will be working on the master bedroom in the upcoming week. My DH has completed all the electrical wiring and is beginning on the gas and water lines now. It is suppose to be really warm (70s!) Saturday, so I am going to get under the house and finish digging the trench for the water line from the well.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 11, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 11, 2013)

Welcome to journalling!!!!!
I am looking forward to reading about your up and coming farming/life experinces!!!!!
Lol, if you want a cow, why not get a milk cow and then she can be your pet, and your hubby can eat the calves when they are grown!


----------



## Teeah3612 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have thought about a milk cow, but I don't know if I have the time right now. Maybe in a couple years when I finish school. My neighbor has the most beautiful calf. Of course it's probably a beef cow and not a milk cow



			
				Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Welcome to journalling!!!!!
> I am looking forward to reading about your up and coming farming/life experinces!!!!!
> Lol, if you want a cow, why not get a milk cow and then she can be your pet, and your hubby can eat the calves when they are grown!


----------



## verkagj (Jan 11, 2013)

I went back to college at 49 to finish the degree I started in 1968. It's never too late! Ended up teaching for 15 years before moving to Belize to start a little farm. Building always takes way longer than expected. Hope you're in soon. At least you can see the end of the project. When folks ask when I'll be in my house, I just say, "don't even go there." 
Welcome to the Journal. It's nice to have lots of animal lover friends to share your day with.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 11, 2013)

Welcome to journaling!

I'm looking forward to reading your future posts.


----------

